# ?,?, Greenwood, IN, USA



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region:Indiana
City/Town:Greenwood (south od indy)
Number of rats: ?
Sex:?
Age(s): unborn
Name(s):?
Colours:?
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: Not enough room
Temperament: great
Medical problems: none that I know of
Will the group be split:yes (only if you already have playmates for them)
Transport available: I would drive only about 30min
Other: They are currently unborn as of july 31st
URL of Pictures: Will be posted when born
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $6
Would you like them advertised on myspace sure www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?:


----------

